# Polo Towers Suites - 1BD Annual MF's DECREASES first time in at least 15+ years !



## winger (Sep 24, 2017)

For 1BD Polo Tower Suites, the 2017 all in MF's were $ 873; 2018, the amount is $774, a 11% decrease !  

Real Estate Taxes and Reserves decreased negligible amounts - a majority of the decrease comes from the Maintenance Fee line item.   ARDA remains $7.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 24, 2017)

You can refuse to pay the $7 ARDA.


----------



## winger (Sep 24, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> You can refuse to pay the $7 ARDA.


I know, I included it to compare apples to apples.


----------

